# ICH suche ein hochwertigen stylischen Schreibtisch



## DeadApple (6. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich weis das dass sicher der falsche thread ist aber ich suche seit Ewigkeiten nach einen Tischzw. 150 und 250€ der simpel ist aber gut verarbeitet. Soll halt auch was hermachen.

HELFT MIR !!!! WO bestellt ihr. 


PS: kein IKEA


----------



## Low (6. Mai 2012)

Habe diesen zwar nicht finde ich aber sehr schick
Schreibtisch Online Shop - Kaufen beim BAUR Versand
Ich gucke gleich mal wie meiner heißt bzw. der Hersteller aber Kostet mehr als deine 250€.
EDIT:
Keine Ahnung wie der heißt aber hab den http://www.boconcept.de dort gekauft. Meine alten für Schule und PC waren jeweils von Kettler. Aber als wir umgezogen sind nach Dortmund hab ich alles neu eingerichtig und dort viel gekauft.


----------



## Ceroc (13. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mir den Tisch vorher im Geschäft angucken.
So ein Teil kannst du schlecht zurückschicken wenn es dir nicht gefällt.

sonst: Schreibtische online kaufen


----------

